# Bought a ridiculously cheap cat tree house...



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw an add of a beautiful cat tree house on sale. I contacted the seller and after some questions, I decided to go and take a look.

I loved it the minute I saw it, so after I put it in my car and paid for it (around 100 dollars) I went back inside to see this woman's cats. I ALMOST FAINTED. It was the first time I saw a Maine **** in real life. yeah I know, this naive South American...but I thought there were no such cats down here... They were HUGE (And I thought Ice was big...) well they were the most adorable cats of the world and she had 2 more in her mom's house. I think she intends to become a breeder, but I just didn't want to ask and I left with my cool tree house. 

Now I'm checking on the Internet and I found out these houses are hand made and sold for like 600 - 1200 dollars. It can't be. Now I'm thinking she got these Maine Coons from the US, along with the tree house and she had no idea how expensive it was. I don't know. She told me she sold it because it was too small for her cats. I agree. And she had a whole room full of cat trees and scratching posts set from floor to ceiling that made this tree house look like a doll house, so I believe her.

Well, my boys love the house. I vacuumed and disinfected it before bringing it home, but anyway I'm sure those Coons had no diseases whatsoever. 

Really bad pics of the Coons: When I gave my phone to the woman, she clicked on something and set a weird filter that made pictures look blurry and dark. You can still see how big they were
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Lenkolas/****.jpg











and the tree house at home, still with the black filter

Rulos all over it, Gatito observing from a distance









Chikis comes









Ice does what Rulos does



























Chikis is like "I can't stand this, I'm outta here", poor baby he's so nervous.



























Thank you for watching! :mrgreen: I'm very happy with my purchase 8)


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome day for you  I would feel the same if I was in a room with a bunch of non-native species cats like Korats, let's say. Your kitties look like they are really going to enjoy that cat tree...congrats!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

...I had to Google Korat cat...pretty cats, I like blue coat. But you don't know how bad I want a Maine **** now... hahaha! So since I wanted a ginger kitty so badly now I want a ginger Maine ****. That's it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I hear ya


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

That's a beautiful cat tree! Those 'coons are gigantic (though the black one, at least, looks like he could lay off the 3rd helping of tuna).


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacq said:


> That's a beautiful cat tree! Those 'coons are gigantic (though the black one, at least, looks like he could lay off the 3rd helping of tuna).


Hahahaha!  he was huge, I was really shocked, I couldn't stop looking at his paws, his snout, ears...everything was double size. When I got home my cats looked like miniature cats!

That building you see back there is the US Embassy, so that's why there's a US flag there. We do have a different one haha...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderfully awesome cat tree!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lenkolas said:


> So since I wanted a ginger kitty so badly now I want a ginger Maine ****. That's it.


Pssst...doodlebug has a ginger Maine **** named Holly. Go catnap her. *walks out of room, whistling* LOL


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

wow you must be soooo chuffed right now, I often look at these exact tree's online & dream of having some for my kitty's but as I am in the UK I have very lil chance unless I could get my other half to make one for us .................. I am working on this lol

I had a similar good luck purchase a couple month's back when we went to our local car boot sale & spotted this cute lil pink dog bed with wooden queen ann leg's I purchased it for a very reasonable £5 

it has a lil brass plaque on one of the leg's & under the cushion saying "LilaPaws" so as we do I googled it & it is a designer dog bed which was made for a display in Selfridges London & was retailed at £350 I was thrilled to say the least & the kitty's love it


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Pssst...doodlebug has a ginger Maine **** named Holly. Go catnap her. *walks out of room, whistling* LOL


Hahaha...I thought of Holly, too.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

They look like they are having so much fun!

I also want a ginger Maine ****- I fell in love when I saw one at a cat show in October. They are so huge and fluffy. My OH and I are in a battle though, we have decided when we add a third cat (eeee) we both want a boy, but... I want a ginger Maine **** and he wants a flame point Ragdoll!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah it's because points are so beautiful, flame points lynx points...well I had a lynx point you know the story...Maybe I'll be able to adopt a lynx point again some day without feeling I'm replacing Sun.

And about the Coons, I was just wondering, wouldn't a HUGE cat cause struggle in a home with normal cats? Although they say Coons have an excellent temperament. This woman's Coons jumped all over my face and the huge grey one even licked my face, can you believe it? 

I'm just wondering...I can't adopt another kitty now, and anyway I couldn't adopt a **** (I found a breeder here in Chile, so I was wrong, there are Coons in the country, but then they cost like 1500 US dollars. That wouldn't be adopting anyway). 

I might me moving from this city and things might change, tho. Who knows.

By the way the tree house is a hit, it needs some fixing tho, but nothing serious. For 100 dollars...can't complain.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

That is gorgeous. I have seen those online, you are so lucky!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

That cat tree is so fancy! I want one as well!


----------

